# What's wrong with this pic?



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2012)

March 12....daffies in full bloom in the garden....







Should I put this in the Wtf? thread too?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 13, 2012)

UGH... this just makes me want to puke...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

North east winter is not what used to be and it will never be cold or snow here again jinx i hope.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2012)

They look pretty edgeable.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 13, 2012)

Our daffodils and tulips are already coming up, and the weeds are already starting to grow all over the yard.  Got my first mosquito bite of the year last night.  What's today's date?  WTF.......


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 13, 2012)

Sad


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2012)

The mosquitos are out in force already now.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 13, 2012)

It is getting thin, but you all are making me thankful I still have snow covering half my yard! No mosquitos or flowers yet. That said, the way things have changed in the last week, I might be mowing the lawn a week from now.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2012)

If we have a repeat of this next year then I will be worried.  As of now I just chalk it up as a bad season.  They are bound to happen every once in a while.  The good news is its almost done and I'm betting next season will be much different.  Only about 250 days to go.  Gives me plenty of time to dryland train (get my injured knee checked out) and come back rev'ed up and ready to go come November.  Not done this year yet but its definately winding down and I've already got my sights on next season.  Just trying to stay positive here.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> They look pretty edgeable.



Lmao


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 13, 2012)

I was out riding my bike last week and there were dead frogs everywhere. The marsh was full of spring peepers in full chorus, probably a month early! 
I've got daffodils and tulips up but not blooming yet.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 13, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> They look pretty edgeable.



If these were watered and with the right wax ...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok I just got home. They're still there.  :angry:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 14, 2012)

topless in March...the Jeep that is


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2012)

Friggen A. Not ready for the spring / summer yet


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

I noticed this morning my tulips are starting to grow out of the ground.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2012)

This year...








Last Year...


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 14, 2012)

Yet another thing I hate about this weather... Ticks!  We found one attached to my 1 year old last night after playing outside earlier in the day.  I swear, I hope we get a freak blizzard May 1st... I hate this weather with a passion


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> Yet another thing I hate about this weather... Ticks!  We found one attached to my 1 year old last night after playing outside earlier in the day.  I swear, I hope we get a freak blizzard May 1st... I hate this weather with a passion


Saw our first ant in the house, way too early for that. 

May 1st is a bit late for a snowstorm but something just before the weekend of 31 March/1April would be sweet...and not just because of the AZ summit (which I have no plans to attend).  Would be real nice to have one more day in.


----------



## EatSleepSki (Mar 14, 2012)

Roger Hill is calling for 80 next Tuesday.... boo hoo hooo...........  http://weatheringheights.com/


----------



## EatSleepSki (Mar 14, 2012)

Roger Hill is calling for 80 next Tuesday.... ugh...............
http://weatheringheights.com/


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 14, 2012)

packing the shorts and sunscreen for this weekend....


----------



## Abubob (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah bugs. I got a glass of water this morning from the tap but when I went to turn the tap off there's a huge hornet on the knob. Yikes!! When did that get there?!


----------



## Tooth (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw some form of a bee here on the Maine coast yesterday. Camden to be exact. I cant believe its only mid March. Weird.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

SundayRiver and Saddleback are reporting snow showers ...


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2012)

EatSleepSki said:


> Roger Hill is calling for 80 next Tuesday.... boo hoo hooo...........  http://weatheringheights.com/



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2012)

Happy Spring Equinox!






:-o:-o:-o

This is the Weather Underground forecast for Lyndonville next week.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 16, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Happy Spring Equinox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's F'd up.  That's 10-15 degrees higher than forecasted for down here south of Boston.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got the surfboard out, time to tune that up....Montauk here I
 come!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 19, 2012)

beautiful weekend, great skiing in warm soft snow...was 73 at Okemo yesterday


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2012)

I almost went to the beach yesterday with the dogs. Ended up going for a short hike instead.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 19, 2012)

The magnolia tree in my yard bloomed this weekend:blink:


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2012)

Yup the tulips were popped everywhere here at my office. 

I also noticed my Redbut tree and the Forsythia in my yard are starting to bud. 

That means it's almost time to fertilize the lawn!! wtf


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 19, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> beautiful weekend, great skiing in warm soft snow...was 73 at Okemo yesterday



The only problem was that it was in the 70's in VT on March 17-18.  It's a beautiful weekend when it's 70 in May,


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> They look pretty edgeable.




Like


----------



## legalskier (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never seen so many people on a mountain in nothing more than a tank top and gym shorts as this past weekend.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 20, 2012)

no bikini spottings at Okemo...not that i was looking or anything....


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2012)

WWF-VT said:


> The only problem was that it was in the 70's in VT on March 17-18.  It's a beautiful weekend when it's 70 in May,



I just hope it's still in the 70s in May....


----------



## Nick (Mar 20, 2012)

Right? Well probably get a storm in early May


----------

